# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Γέννα κουνέλας.

## xarhs

οι ημερες κυησης της κουνελας μας περνανε και εδω και δυο μερες ξεκινησε η κατασκευη φωλειας........ σημερα ομως ειδα κατι που δεν το εχω ξανα δει...
η φωλεια της κουνελας εχει γεμησει μαλλια....... οταν το ειδα εμεινα....!!!!!!!!!
ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος.................

----------


## ggamb

Είδες που σου το είχα πεί σε ενα άλλο post οτι θα βγάλει μαλιά απο το στήθος της για να φτιάξει την φωλιά! Σου εχω πει να τις έχεις και άφθονο νερό κοντά στη φωλιά! μην το παραλήψεις! καλα γεννητούρια!

----------


## οδυσσέας

με το καλο να ερθουν και τα μικρα.

δες εδω για την φωλια απο αλλο θεμα.




> η φωλια για κουνελια μεσαιου μεγεθους
> 
> 
> αυτό που πρέπει να προσθέσεις είναι 2 τούβλα με 12 τρύπες το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο μέσα από την τρύπα εισόδου της φωλιάς. 
> πρώτον για να φτιάχνει η κουνέλα την φωλιά στην άλλη μεριά και 
> δεύτερον όταν η κουνέλα θηλάζει και για κάποιο λόγω θελήσει να βγει από την φωλιά, μερικές φορές αν κάποιο κουνελάκι δεν αφήσει την θηλή, μπορεί να το πάρει μαζί της έξω από την φωλιά και αν δεν το δούμε έγκαιρα να το ξαναβάλουμε μέσα θα ψοφήσει.
> 
> Μέτρησε το κενό που αφήνουν τα τούβλα και κόψε ένα κομμάτι κουνελοσυρμα.
> Βάλε 3-4 πόντους άχυρο η φλεσουρα (πριονίδι χοντρό) και βάλε το κομμάτι κουνελοσυρμα από πάνω του. Αυτό το κάνουμε για δυο λόγους ο ένας είναι για να μένει η φωλιά καθαρή και στεγνή από τα ούρα των μικρών. Ο άλλος είναι για να μην κοιμούνται τα μικρά επάνω στον πάτο της φωλιάς αφού φάνε το άχυρο. 
> ...

----------


## xarhs

εγω εβαλα ενα κουτι το οποιο τα εκοψα και το εφτιαξα στα μετρα μου............ οι αποστασεις στο περιπου καλες τις εκανα
τα κακα ειναι οτι δεν ανοιγει απο επανω και δεν εχω βαλει τοσο υψος στην πορτα εισοδου

----------


## οδυσσέας

γι'αυτο τα βαζω και εδω για να παιρνεις ιδεες.

η φωλια που εβαλα ειναι για εξωτερικη φωλια. εσυ αν μπορεις φτιαξε μια φωλια εσωτερικη με αυτες τις διαστασεις.

δες και αυτα τα βιντεακια.




>

----------


## xarhs

πολυ ωραια βιντεο οδυσσεα...............!!!!!!!!
εχεις αλλα?

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν εχω? ορεξη να εχεις να βλεπεις. :winky:  σιγα -σιγα θα σου βαζω και αλλα.

----------


## xarhs

ωραια οποτε θες....!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

η κατασκευη της φωλειας προχωραει......... και η κουνελα παλευει με τα χορτα και τα αχυρα στο στομα....... ολομερης και ολονυχτης...!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

άστη να ασχολείται. 
τις ποιο πολλές τρίχες θα τις βγάλει από την κοιλιά της το βράδυ που θα γεννήσει. αν δεν της φτάνουν θα βγάλει και από τους μηρούς.
αυτό το κάνει πρώτα για να είναι ζεστά τα μικρά όταν θα γεννηθούν και δεύτερον για να βρίσκουν εύκολα της θηλές όταν είναι να θηλάσουν.

----------


## xarhs

κωστα μονο για τροφη την ενοχλουμε για τπτ αλλο...........
σμρ πηγα να τη χαιδεψω και εκανε επιθεση και εβγαλα το χερι κατευθειαν.......
τπτ τπτ...... δεν την πειραζουμε καθολου

----------


## οδυσσέας

μακρια θα χασεις κανα χερι :: 

το κλουβι ανοιγει απο πανω? η φωλια απο που ανοιγει? πρεπει να εχεις ευκολη προσβαση στη φωλια.

----------


## xarhs

η φωλια κωστα δεν ανοιγει απο πουθενα......... αλλα καποια λυση θα βρω

----------


## οδυσσέας

το κλουβι απο που ανοιγει?

----------


## xarhs

στις 26 του μηνα αυτου η κουνελα κλεινει ενα μηνα κυησης.............. ηδη αρχισε να πεταει κοιλιτσα και η συμπεριφορα εχει αλλαξει λιγο.....!!!!
δεν την ενοχλει κανενας εχει σχεδον ετοιμη τη φωλια της............ αλλα εχω να προσθεσω κατι αλλο.
μολις την αμολαμε στο σπιτι χωρις να την πειραζει κανεις και οταν εχουν φυγει ολοι απο το σπιτι κανει τεραστια αλματα και τρεχει λες και την κυνηγαει κατι σε νοητους ''διαδρομους'' που εχει φτιαξει η ιδια.... το βλεπω και μου θυμιζει σκηνες απο natinal geographic...... χαχαχαχ...!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

εχουν οντως πολυ πλακα οταν το κανουν αυτο. τη εκανες με τη φωλια?

----------


## xarhs

τη φωλεια την χωροθετησε η ιδια............ της αλλαξε θεση σε μερια που να μην την βλεπει κανεις....... και εχει φραξει κυριολεκτικα την εισοδο... εχει κανει ενα βουνο απο αχυρα χορτα πριονιδια και οτι αλλο βρισκει........ οταν τρεχει κωστα ειναι σκετη τρελα
την ιδια ειχα αφησει αλλα θελω αργοτερα να κανω και ενα τρικ να ανοιγει και απο πανω

----------


## οδυσσέας

κόψε το μισό επάνω μέρος της φωλιάς για να μπορεί να ανοίγει και να μπορείς να βλέπεις τα κουνελάκια ποιο εύκολα. μερικές φορές τα κουνελάκια γεννιούνται ψόφια η ψοφανε στην πορεία μέχρι να βγουν από την φωλιά. εσύ πρέπει να τα απομακρύνεις για ευνόητους λόγους. ετοίμασε και άλλη φωλιά γιατί από τα υγρά της γέννας η αργότερα από τα κατουρα των μικρών θα πρέπει να την αλλάξεις.
Καλύτερα είναι από άλλο υλικό όχι χαρτόνι. Λαμαρίνα η χοντρό πλαστικό είναι καλύτερα.

----------


## xarhs

καταλαβα......... θα φτιαξω και αλλες χαρτινες φωλιες
τα μικρα εχω ακουσει οτι αμα τα πιασεις η μανα τα τρωει
ισχυει?

----------


## οδυσσέας

φυσικά και δεν ισχύει την ίδια μέρα που θα γεννήσει, θα ανοίξεις απαλά τις τρίχες που θα τα έχει σκεπάσει και θα μετρήσεις πόσα έκανε και αν είναι όλα καλά. η κουνέλα αν κάνει πολλά μικρά μπορεί να γεννήσει και ποιο νωρίς από της 26. εσύ από της 24 θα έχεις το νου σου. από της 23 και μετά καλό είναι να μην την βγάζεις από το κλουβί.

----------


## xarhs

μμμμμμμ.......... ωραια...!!!!!!!!!
ωραια τωρα ξεκαθαρισαν τα πραγματα...

----------


## οδυσσέας

γεννα κουνελας

----------


## pkstar

> οι ημερες κυησης της κουνελας μας περνανε και εδω και δυο μερες ξεκινησε η κατασκευη φωλειας........ σημερα ομως ειδα κατι που δεν το εχω ξανα δει...
> η φωλεια της κουνελας εχει γεμησει μαλλια....... οταν το ειδα εμεινα....!!!!!!!!!
> ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος.................


Καλημερα Χαρη!Ετσι κανουν οι κουνελες.Στρωνουν συνηθως λιγο αχυρο απο κατω ή τριφυλλι και οταν πλησιαζει
 η μερα να γεννησουν μαδουν το τριχωμα τους για να σκεπασουν τα μικρα μεσα στη φωλια. 
Θα σου στειλω μια φωτο απο τα κουνελακια μου.Εβγαλα ενα φωτο το σαββατοκυριακο.!

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο γιωργο............. αντε τυχεερουλη θα ανταλλαξουμε και κουνελια.... χαχαχαχαχ!!!!!
πλακα κανω αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις............. τα καναρινια να δουμε πως θα στα φερω
στειλε φωτο οταν μπορεσεις

----------


## pkstar

θα σου στειλω το μεσημερι!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

*παιδια ο φακος καταφερε και το τσακωσε εκει που δεν το περιμενε.... χαχαχαχ!!!!
ξερετε δεν της αρεσει η δημοσιοτητα......... 

αυτα τα τρελλα κανει μεσα στο σπιτι οταν δεν ''κουνιεται φυλλο''



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nxaz8...ature=youtu.be

*

----------


## mariakappa

και μενα ετσι κανουν τα τρελα.το χειμωνα ομως γιατι το καλοκαιρι δεν υπαρχουν τα χαλια και γλιστρανε.εχουν πλακα χαχαχα

----------


## xarhs

μαρια ειναι και εγκυως υποτιθεται......... αλλα οι κακες δυνηθειες δεν κοβονται.....!! χαχαχ.....
το καλοκαιρι τρωνε κατι κωλοτουμπες.... χαχαχ!!

----------


## cute

χαχαχα έχει πολύ πλάκα η κουνέλινά σου!
και είναι και πανέμορφη!!!

----------


## Peri27

τι γλυκουλάααααααα!!! πλασματακι μου γλυκοο  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα ακομη γελαω!!!
Ειναι πανεμορφη οφηλω να ομολογησω!!!
Σαν ζαρκαδι πηδαει... ;p

----------


## xarhs

κατι αλματα που κανει....... εγω την κοιταω χωρις να κουνιεμαι και ειναι λες και βλεπω ντοκιματερ........

----------


## ggamb

Τρελοκομείο! να σου ζήσει και να σε γεμίσει πολά μικρά τρελοκομεία! χαχαχα!

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχαχαχαχαχα.......... να μοιασουν στο αφεντικο τους... χαχαχαχαχαχ..!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ααααααααααα φαντασου 8 κουνελακια και μια κουνελα να χοροπιδανε σαν τα κατσικια!!!!
Τραμπολινο!!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

:Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Animal0019:  :Animal0019:  :Animal0019:  :Animal0019:  :Animal0019:  :Animal0019:  :Animal0019:  :Animal0019:  :Animal0019:  :Animal0019:  :Animal0019:  :Animal0019:  :Animal0019:

----------


## xarhs

τι βλεπετε σε αυτη τη φωτογραφια????????







και ομως υπαρχουν τρια μικρα γυμνα και απροστατευτα κουνελακια σε μεγεθος μικροτερο απο ενα δαχτυλο...!!!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

να σου ζησουν  :Anim 19:  ::

----------


## xarhs

κωστα σου χρωσταω ενα μεγαλο ευχαριιστω....!!!!!!!!
οταν γεννηθηκαν ειχα πολυ αγχος και εσυ μα απαντησες πολυ γρηγορα και με ξεαγχωσες....!!!!!
ημουν με το κουνελακι στα χερια και το ζεσταινα..... αλλα τελικα η κουνελα δεν με αφησε ετσι

----------


## serafeim

Χαρη χαρη χαρη!!!
θα μου δωσεις ενα!!!
να κανω μια γελοια ερωτησουλα?
τα κουνελακια που βλεπουμε στην φυση τα αγρια που κανουν φωλιες κατω απο το χωμα δεν ισχυουν? ή εινια λαγοι ? χαχαχαχ

----------


## xarhs

οι λαγοι δεν κανουν λαγουμια αλλα ζουν σε φυσικες κοιλοτιτες του εδαφους.
τα αγρια κουνελια κανουν λαγουμια ναι.

----------


## Efthimis98

Εκεινοι ειναι λαγοι Σεραφειμ!!!  :winky: 
Αχουταααα,να σου ζησουν....θα ειναι λευκα λευκα σαν το χιονι;;;  ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

> κωστα σου χρωσταω ενα μεγαλο ευχαριιστω....!!!!!!!!
> οταν γεννηθηκαν ειχα πολυ αγχος και εσυ μα απαντησες πολυ γρηγορα και με ξεαγχωσες....!!!!!
> ημουν με το κουνελακι στα χερια και το ζεσταινα..... αλλα τελικα η κουνελα δεν με αφησε ετσι


δεν μου χρωστας τιποτα...........η μαλλον μου χρωστας φωτογραφιες απο τα κουνελακια (αργοτερα οχι τωρα).

δυστηχως τα πραγματα δεν ερχονται παντα καλα. αλλα τωρα εχετε τα πρωτα σας μωρακια-κουνελακια.

*να δωσεις της ευχες μου και στην αδελφη σου αφου ειναι και δικο της.

----------


## koukoulis

Είχα διαβάσει ότι τα κουνέλια γεννούν πολλά μωρά. Μόνο 3 έκανε; Όπως και νά χει, να τα χαίρεσαι και να ναι καλότυχα τα μικρά σου.

----------


## xarhs

> Εκεινοι ειναι λαγοι Σεραφειμ!!! 
> Αχουταααα,να σου ζησουν....θα ειναι λευκα λευκα σαν το χιονι;;;



θα ειναι μαλλον λευκο με μπεζ γιατι ο πατερας ηταν ανοιχτο καφε προς το μπεζ........ σε ευχαριστω ευθυμη.!!




> Είχα διαβάσει ότι τα κουνέλια γεννούν πολλά μωρά. Μόνο 3 έκανε; Όπως και νά χει, να τα χαίρεσαι και να ναι καλότυχα τα μικρά σου.


γεννησε 5 γιαννη αλλα δυο τα εβγαλε ψωφια......

----------


## xarhs

> δεν μου χρωστας τιποτα...........η μαλλον μου χρωστας φωτογραφιες απο τα κουνελακια (αργοτερα οχι τωρα).
> 
> δυστηχως τα πραγματα δεν ερχονται παντα καλα. αλλα τωρα εχετε τα πρωτα σας μωρακια-κουνελακια.
> 
> *να δωσεις της ευχες μου και στην αδελφη σου αφου ειναι και δικο της.


οδυσσεα απο φωτογραφιες δεν θα σε αφησω ετσι..........

----------


## xarhs

παιδια τα μικρα κουνελακια ηδη αρχισαν να κανουν εξοδους απο τη φωλια............. και μολις βλεπουν τη μανα μ τρεχουν να κρυφτουν και ενα τρακαρε πανω στη φωλια...!!!

σας υποσχομαι και ειδικα σε σενα κωστα(οδύσσεας) οτι απο φωτογραφιες σε λιγες μερες δεν θα μεινετε ετσι

----------


## xarhs



----------


## stephan

Να σου ζήσουν! Είναι πανέμορφα!!!!!!! ::  ::  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι τοσο γλυκα και πανενορφα ... ειδικα το ξανθουλι-πορτοκαλουλι... ολα τα λεφτα.
Δεν πιστευω να καταληξουν σε κανενος το στομαχι;; Για πετ δεν ειναι;;  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

Χαρη ειναι πανεμορφα!!! αμα δει το θεμα σου η γυναικα μου, θα αρχισει ξανα να μου ζηταει κουνελακι.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Efthimis98

> Χαρη ειναι πανεμορφα!!! αμα δει το θεμα σου η γυναικα μου, θα αρχισει ξανα να μου ζηταει κουνελακι.


Και συ, καντεις μια χαρη.... γεμισες το σπιτι με πτηνομορφα πλασματακια...  ::  ( πολυ επιστημονικο ακουστικε.... )

----------


## xarhs

παιδια αλο να σας το λεω (να το βλεπετε) και αλλο να το βλεπετε απο κοντα........... ειναι μια σταλια , οσο η παλαμη μου....... μικρα και ζωηρα

ευθυμη......... σε κανενος στομααχι δεν θα καταληξουν....!!!!!!! ποτεεε....

----------


## Efthimis98

> ευθυμη......... σε κανενος στομααχι δεν θα καταληξουν....!!!!!!! ποτεεε....


Χαχαα.... ευτυχως που εισαι εσυ ιδιοκτητης.
Μακαρι να ημουν κοντα στο μερος που μενεις να αε επισκεπτομουν, το σπιτι σου εισαι σκετος παραδειασος και ενα γεματο
βρεφονηπιοκειο...  :winky:

----------


## αντρικος

κουκλακιααααα φιλε χαρη τελια ειναι να σου ζησουν αποτη βλεπω θα κανεις αυτο που ειπαμε ζωολογικο κηπο  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχαχαχ...... το τρελο για μενα ειναι οτι ολα συνεργαζονται μεταξυ τους.......  τωρα θα αναρωτηθει καποιος πως γινεται αυτο...... αλλα ενα θα σας πω το κουνελι σε λιγα χιλλιοστα μονο εχει την καναρινουλα με τα μικρουλια της που μεγαλωνουν....!!!!!

ευθυμη μακαρι να μπορουσες να ερθεις

----------


## Assimakis

Να τα χαιρεσαι  :Happy:

----------


## οδυσσέας

ρε τις φατσουλες, ωραια χρωματα βγηκαν. να σου ζησουν και καλα παιχνιδια μαζι τους.

----------


## xarhs

οδυσσεα για σενα ετρεξα να βγαλω γρηγορα φωτογραφιες.................. αντε για να μην λες..!!! χαχα...

----------


## xarhs

και μια φωτογραφια μετα την καθαριοτητα....... μεσα στην φωλια

----------


## οδυσσέας

πως και πως τις περιμενα αυτες τις φωτογραφιες :Happy0159: 
να τους βάζεις τριφύλλι και σανό να τρώνε τα φύλλα και ποιο συχνό καθάρισμα και για να μην τρώνε τα κατουρημένα και αρρωστήσουν. μην βαζεις φλεσουρα.

----------


## xarhs

τρυφιλλι αυθονο καροτα , μαπα και λιγο σιταρακι που και που (αντι για βρωμη)

τωρα θα προμηθευτω μπαλες τρυφιλλι να βγαλω αρκετο καιρο............

πριονιδι πηγαν και αγορασαν οι δικοι μου....... εγω προτιμω το πελλετ αλλα οταν ο ανθρωπος θελει να πληρωνει τι να το κανεις

----------


## οδυσσέας

το χοντρο πριονιδι ειναι τα φλεσουρα. αν πας σε ξυλουργειο τα δινουν τζαμπα.

μην βαζεις σιταρι. με δυο κιλα βρωμη θα περασεις 2 μηνες.

στης 26 αυτου του μηνα μπορεις να πας την κουνελα παλι στον κουνελο.

----------


## xarhs

τα μικρα οδυσσεα τα ειδα να τρωνε μονα τους , ποτε απογαλακτιζονται..?

----------


## οδυσσέας

αστα στην κουνελα μεχρι να γινουν 35 ημερων και ακομα καλυτερα αστα περισσοτερο. μπορεις να τα απογαλακτισεις και ποιο νωρις αλλα δεν υπαρχει λογος.

----------


## geofil

Να σου ζήσουν Χάρη.

Αλήθεια νερό χρειάζονται τον πρώτο καιρό ή τους αρκεί το γάλα;

----------


## οδυσσέας

μπραβο ρε Γιωργο. αν η διατροφη τους εχει χλωρα λαχανικα συν το γαλα, μεχρι να γινουν 15 ημερων δεν εχουν μεγαλη αναγκη απο νερο.

Χαρη βαλε αλλη μια ποτιστρα χαμηλα για να μπορουν να πινουν νερο.

----------


## xarhs

τους αρκει το γαλα γιωργο.................. τουλαχιστον ετσι δειχνουν τα δικα μου.......!!!

κωστα μαλλον θα τα αφησω πολυ καιρο............  γιατι εχω μονο ενα τοσο μεγαλο κλουβι......!!!

και αλλο ενα μικροτερο πολυ μικροτερο....

----------


## geofil

Κώστα δεν είναι νωρίς για χλωρά λαχανικά;

----------


## xarhs

κωστα πως να την βαλω...... οπου και να την βαλω δεν την φτανουν.......

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν πατησουν τα μπροστινα ποδια τους στο πλαστικο φτανουν να πιουν?

----------


## xarhs

ειχες δικιο............ το εβαλα οσο χαμηλοτερα γινεται.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Κώστα δεν είναι νωρίς για χλωρά λαχανικά;


ετσι λενε, αλλα ειχα φιλο που τους εδινε χλωρα χορτα και λαχανικα χωρις να εχει προβληματα. 
καλο ειναι να τους βαζουμε μικρες ποσοτητες στην αρχη και σε αραια διαστηματα. 
να παρατηρουμε αν μπορουν να τα φανε χωρις να κανουν διαροια μετα απο 12 ωρες και αναλογα να πρατουμε.

----------


## xarhs



----------


## οδυσσέας

οι φατσουλες μεγαλωνουν μια χαρα  :Jumping0046: 

βγαλε την φωλια για να εχουν περισσοτερο χωρο.

----------


## Peri27

ιιι κατι ομορφα παιζακιααα  :Love0001:  ..να τα χαιρεσαι Χαρη!! ..ολα πανεμορφα αλλα το καφετουλι και ειδικα το γκριζακι ειναι μουρλιααα  :Love0033: ...φτου φτου σκορδααα ..   :Happy:

----------


## mariakappa

τα λαχανικα δινονται μετα τους 3 μηνες.

κουκλια :Love0007:

----------


## xarhs

για τη μανα ειναι αλλα τρωνε και αυτα..................

----------


## Peri27

Ναι αλλα δε νομιζω οτι κανει να τρωνε .. και εγω οταν ειχα παρει τα δικα μου δεν τους εδινα γιατι ειναι πολυ ευαισθητουλια ακομη και μου ειχαν πει και φιλοι μου που ειχαν οτι σε καμια περιπτωση να μη τους δωσω λαχανικα αλλα να περιμενω να μεγαλωσουν ..(μαλιστα ενας γειτονας μου ειχε πει οταν το πηγαινα στο σπιτι  το κουνελι οτι  ειχε παρει και αυτος και ηταν μικρο και του δωσε λαχανο και πεθανε ) .. δεν ξερω κιολας ..η Μαρια ισως  ξερει καλυτερα απο μενα ..εγω λεω απλα τι εκανα εγω και γιατι ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

Χαρη ριξε μια ματια και σε αυτο http://www.hva.gr/downloads/Imerides..._Koynelion.pdf

----------


## οδυσσέας

και σε αυτο http://dspace.aua.gr/xmlui/bitstream...pdf?sequence=1

----------


## δημητρα

χαρη κατι σου ειπα οτι θα σου στειλω, λοιπον φτυστα,ειναι γλυκες σαν τα δικα σου[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## δημητρα

το κλουβι δεν ειναι μονιμο, ειναι μεταφορας για να τα δει ο δημητρης

----------


## serafeim

θα μου κανετε δωρο ενα;  :Happy:

----------


## δημητρα

ειναι κλεισμενα δυστυχως, την επομενη φορα ομως,αν θες

----------


## serafeim

:winky:  δωρο στην αδερφουλα μου...

----------


## δημητρα

οκ αν ειναι για την αδερφουλα σου, υπομονη και κατι θα γινει

----------


## xarhs

ρε σεραφειμ γιατι δεν ειπες σε μενα...........???????????


δημητρα ειναι σκετα κουκλια και ιδια με τα δικα μου........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## δημητρα

ναι ρε χαρη 2 εχουμε σχεδον ιδια, ειναι πανεμορφα

----------


## serafeim

γιατι δεν ξερω... ξαφνηκα μουβηρθε που ηθελε ενα μινι κουνελακι και 22. μαρτιου ειχε γεννεσθλια και μου ρθε τωρα γι αυτο...

----------


## xarhs

δημητρα αστον σε μενα τον σεραφειμ.......

περναω συχνα απο λαμια οποτε δεν θα μεινει ετσι

----------


## δημητρα

μπραβο χαρη, το ηξερα οτι κατι θα κανεις.

----------


## serafeim

αχαχαχχα ενας μια οχι ολοι μαζι... σας ευχαριστω παιδια.. θα δουμε μολις διαβασω περισσοτερα θα πω...  :winky:  και παλι ευχαριστω....

----------


## xarhs

θα κανω και δευτερη γεννα........ οποτε αμα δεν παρει απο την πρωτη θα παρει σιγουρα απο την δευτερη

----------


## Efthimis98

Αντε ωραια Χαρη!!!
Δεν μας βαζεις καμια φωτογραφια απο τα μικρα και την μαμα;;; Θα εχουν μεγαλωσει τωρα πιο!!!  :Happy:

----------


## MariaK

οχι παιδια υσχυει εχω δει κουνελα που τα διαμελισε ολλα γι αυτον τον λογο μπορει οχι σε ολες τις κουνελες αλλα σε καπιες υσχυει!!

----------


## l.a1512

καλησπερα!
ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση!
εχω 3 θηλυκες κουνελες 6 μηνων περιπου κ εναν αρσενικο.
χτες εβαλα την μια κουνελα μου πρωτη φορα με τον αρσενικο.
ενω η συγκεκριμενη κουνελα μου ηταν η ποιο ησυχη κ φιλικη ξαφνικα αλαξε συμπερηφορα απο σημερα, με αποτελεσμα να δαγκωνη κ να κλωτσαει με τα μπροστινα της ποδια,
κοινος εγινε πολυ επιθετικη.
μηπως μπορειτε να μου εξηγησετε γιατι?

Υ.Γ η μια κουνελα μου εχει γενηση πριν 5 μερες ποτε μου προτεινετε να την ξαναβαλω για ζευγαρωμα?
*
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!*

----------


## Litsaki24

Καλησπέρα, έχω κάποιες απορίες σχετικά με τα νεογέννητα κουνελάκια . Έχω μια κουνελιτσα, η οποία είναι 10 μηνών.. είχε γεννησει πριν 2 μήνες 6 μικρά (τα έπιασα για να δω αν είναι ζωντανά και ταϊσμένα) , όλα φαινόντουσαν μια χαρά μέχρι που την επόμενη μέρα τα βρήκα όλα νεκρά.. σκεφτηκα να της δωσω αλλη μια ευκαιρια και την πηγα παλι σε κουνελο, γεννησε σημερα το πρωι 5 μικρα, απο οτι ειδα ειναι ενταξει, τα εχει σκεπασει κιολας με μπολικο μαλλι.. τι πρέπει να κάνω για να μην πεθάνουν πάλι ? σκέφτομαι να τα πάρω μέσα στο σπίτι (γιατί έχει σπιτάκι στο μπαλκόνι η κουνελιτσα) και να φέρνω την κουνέλα και να τα βάζω εγώ να θηλάζουν. Νομίζω πως δεν έδειξε ενδιαφέρον για τα μικρά της στην προηγούμενη γέννα της. δεν θέλω να πεθάνουν πάλι, περιμένω τη γνώμη σας, ευχαριστώ

----------


## stephan

Μην χωρίσεις την μητέρα από τα μικρά της. Καλύτερα να βάλεις όλη την κούνελο-οικογένεια μέσα στο σπίτι διότι έτσι θα τα παρακολουθείς καλύτερα και αλλωστε μπορει ο θάνατος των μικρωννα οφειλόταν και στην χαμηλή θερμοκρασία

----------


## kostas bird

Αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να τα αφησεις ολα εκει που τα εχει κανει και να μην τα πειραξεις καθολου εως οτιυ απογαλακτιστοθν τελειως δηλαδη για κανα μηνα.Τωρα οσο για τα πρωτα που τα επιασες μεγα λαθος γιατι στα κουνελια δεν ισχυει οπως και στα καναρινια που κοιτας το προλοβο μηπως και δεν τα ταισει η μητερα τους,μην μπερδευεσαι ειναι πολυ (μυστηρια)θηλαστικα και οταν γεννα η κουνελα πρωτον δεν ακουμπαμε ποτε τα μικρα γιατι πολυ απλα το μυριζει αυτο και μετα το αποτελεσμα ειναι αυτο που ανεφερες πιο πανω και δευτερον δεν την ενοχλουμε καθολου απλα της προσθετουμε φαγητο στις ταιστρες και οτι αλλο χρειαζεται.Ποτε δεν ακουμπαμε την φωλια της η τα μικρα της ΝΟΜΟΣ!!!!

----------


## mitsman

τις πρωτες μερες ξερω οτι δεν πειραζουμε τα μικρα γιατι η κουνέλα μπορεί να τα παρατήσει... τι διατροφη της κανεις τωρα με τα νεογέννητα?

----------

